# Garnier Fructis Conditioning Cream?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried this product? Stacey mentioned the Garnier smoothing milk when using a flat iron...so when I was out today, I looked at those products..I bought the leave-in conditioning cream as I like that it has very little dimethicone compared to the smoothing milk. I tried it on Eva today and it smooths her coat so nicely. The cream is very thick and I used a tiny amount..it is not supposed to be rinsed out..I also bought a flat iron that I will try after her next bath...the cream should do nicely for that, too..I think this a good product for thick coats..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds good April. I gave Zoe a bath yesterday and ran out of conditioner. I use CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner....I love it most out of everything I have tried. But the Garnier would be good as an alternate or for extra conditioning. Did you leave it in as per instructions or did you wash it out?? I do use a flat iron once in a while just mostly on the ends of the hair and very carefully because they can get very hot.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sounds good April. I gave Zoe a bath yesterday and ran out of conditioner. I use CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner....I love it most out of everything I have tried. But the Garnier would be good as an alternate or for extra conditioning. Did you leave it in as per instructions or did you wash it out?? I do use a flat iron once in a while just mostly on the ends of the hair and very carefully because they can get very hot.


I use the CC Spectrum Ten, too. This product is to be left in...and can be used on wet or dry hair. I used it on Eva when her hair was dry and it works great...you just want to use a tiny amount. It is probably not something that you would want to use on a regular basis...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I use the CC Spectrum Ten, too. This product is to be left in...and can be used on wet or dry hair. I used it on Eva when her hair was dry and it works great...you just want to use a tiny amount. It is probably not something that you would want to use on a regular basis...


Okay, sounds good. I won't use it all the time it sounds like a deep conditioning treatment to use when needed. Nice to know you can put it in while the hair is dry too. Thanks!!


----------

